# Hot Water Heater Flipping Breaker



## axe911 (Jan 29, 2014)

does anyone know what would be causing my hotwater heater breaker to keep flipping. when its running off gas it works fine. but when i run it on electric it keeps flipping the breaker. also should i keep both the gas and eletric on when camping or just use one of them. thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

First, welcome to Outbackers!

Most likely a bad heating element. You need to isolate and measure the resistance to see if it is within limits. Or you could just disconnect the element and see if the breaker still trips once the element is no longer in the circuit. If it doesn't, replace the element.

Let us know how it goes.

DAN


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the group. Dan posted a great start for troubleshooting. As far as your second question; yes, you can use both electric and LP to fire your hot water heater. When hooked up to shore power, we typically keep our heater set to electric only unless we are taking showers and would like a quicker recovery time.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Welcome to the group. Dan posted a great start for troubleshooting. As far as your second question; yes, you can use both electric and LP to fire your hot water heater. When hooked up to shore power, we typically keep our heater set to electric only unless we are taking showers and would like a quicker recovery time.


Excellent point! I never thought of using both electric and LP for quicker recovery.


----------

